# How-To: Throttle Body Alignment



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

This procedure details how to perform a Throttle Body Alignment (TBA) on many VW/Audi vehicles. This procedure cycles the motorized throttle body through various states (idle, part throttle, WOT) to relearn their positions. Some examples of reasons to perform a TBA:
The vehicle's battery has been disconnected and re-connected
The ECU has been removed and reinstalled
The Throttle Body has been cleaned or removed and reinstalled
The Accelerator Pedal has been removed and reinstalled
In some vehicles, the car will not run correctly, or may not run at all without performing a TBA after one of the above operations. The TBA can be performed on both Drive-By-Wire (DBW or E-gas) as well as Cable-throttle cars as long as there is no Idle Stabilization Valve (ISV). If there is an ISV, then there is no motorized control of the throttle at all. Typically, '96-'99 VW/Audi have motorized Cable-throttle, and '00+ VW/Audi have DBW. Obviously, there are some exceptions.
There are certain test conditions that must be met before doing a TBA:
No DTC's in the Engine Controller
Battery voltage at least 11.5 V
Throttle must be at idling position (keep your foot off the gas pedal)
Throttle body part must not be dirty (carbonized).
Coolant temperature must be between 5 and 95C
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Procedure for performing a Throttle Body Alignment on Cable-Throttle Cars:
These are cars with a physical cable between the accelerator and the throttle, but WITHOUT an ISV. Some examples of such cars would be '97-99 Audi A4/VW Passat 1.8T.
Turn the key on but do not start the car.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 098
[Go!]
[Switch to basic settings]
Once you do this you will see the top right display say ADP RUN. The TB adaptation is being done as soon as you switch to basic settings. You will see the values change and hear the TB cycle for the first few seconds then it will stop. Leave it in Basic Settings for about 30 seconds.
Click the [Switch to Meas. Blocks] button and you're all set.
Be sure not to touch the accelerator and make sure the engine is NOT running when you do this!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Procedure for performing a Throttle Body Alignment on DBW Cars using KWP-1281:
(Check to see if the engine speaks KWP-1281 by looking in the top left of the Open Controller Screen. Some examples of KWP-1281 engine controllers are 2000-2004 Golf/GTI/Jetta/New Beetle/Audit TT 1.8T)
Turn the key on but do not start the car.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 060
[Go!]
[Switch to basic settings]
Once you do this you will see the top right display say ADP RUN. The TB adaptation is being done as soon as you switch to basic settings. You will see the values change and hear the TB cycle for the first few seconds then it will stop. Leave it in Basic Settings for about 30 seconds.
Click the [Switch to Meas. Blocks] button and you're all set.
Be sure not to touch the accelerator and make sure the engine is NOT running when you do this!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Procedure for performing a Throttle Body Alignment on DBW Cars using KWP-2000:
(Check to see if the engine speaks KWP- 2000 by looking in the top left of the Open Controller Screen Some examples of KWP-2000 engine controllers are 2002+ Audi A4, 2002+ VW Passat, and Touareg)
Turn the key on but do not start the car.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 060
[Go!]
It should say "Basic Settings: OFF" on the top of your screen.
Click [ON/OFF/Next] to turn on Basic Settings.
It should now say "Basic Settings: ON" on the top of your screen.
Once you do this you will see the top right display say ADP RUN. The TB adaptation is being done as soon as you switched basic settings on. You will see the values change and hear the TB cycle for the first few seconds then it will stop. Leave it in Basic Settings for about 30 seconds.
Click [ON/OFF/Next] to turn off Basic Settings.
It should now say "Basic Settings: OFF" on the top of your screen
Click the [Done, Go Back] button and you're all set.
Be sure not to touch the accelerator and make sure the engine is NOT running when you do this!


----------



## DaBrosch (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment ([email protected])*

So this would NOT be a general maintenance item to regularly perform all by itself, but it would be good to do immediately after any of the above maintenance, since you mention not to do it with a throttle body containing a bit of carbon build up. Right?


----------



## 1.infiniT (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment (DaBrosch)*

Seems best to do anytime you do significant work on intake or fuel injection system(s), regardless of whether or not you have a sparkling throttle body.


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment (1.infiniT)*

I'm trying to do a TBA on my VR6, but I couldn't get into block 8. It shows nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment (garyw)*

Re-read the instructions.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment ([email protected])*

How do I know which procedure applies to my car-
'94 Passat GLX VR6 12v OBD1 with a manual tranny...?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment (izzo)*

Does your car have an ISV (Idle Stabilization Valve)? If so, then no TBA is possible.
Also, here is a more recent writeup:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
And here's a great post by Daemon42, which debunks the "Chicken Dance" once and for all!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1758619


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Small hint, there are some older engines, where the 060/098 does not apply, mostly stuff that was build within 1990-1997.
There is no specific rule for those ones, but they usually use 000 or 001 for the TBA, if it seems that 060/098 does not work, post a specific engine code or ECU part number and we could tell you the correct group for the TBA.


----------



## K_Grzes (May 12, 2005)

Hi,
I've got Golf III 1.8'93 (with ABS engine). Could you tell me the right group for this one? Is it necessery to enter login before?
Best regards,
Greg


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

No chance to do a TBA on an ABS engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment ([email protected])*

Here's a thread with a great video comparison between doing a TBA using VAG-COM compared to doing the "chicken dance":
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...73413


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here's a thread with a great video comparison between doing a TBA using VAG-COM compared to doing the "chicken dance":
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...73413

Hi Andy I have a big doubt. I want to do a TBA procedure but my car have a drive-by-cable throttle body but uses KWP-1281, which TBA procedure do I need to do? 
Thanks in advance for your help.
Regards,


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh Andy and another question, what means that a code is intermittent? I have no MIL or check engine lights now, but I will like to know.
Thanks again,


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

sick, this helped me out a ton!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_
Hi Andy I have a big doubt. I want to do a TBA procedure but my car have a drive-by-cable throttle body but uses KWP-1281, which TBA procedure do I need to do? 
Thanks in advance for your help.
Regards,

Cable throttle is cable throttle. There is only one instruction on that page for cable throttle, use it.
As for intermittent, that means that the fault condition was present at some point in the past, but was not present when the ECU was actually scanned.


----------



## ghettojay (Aug 8, 2007)

how do you do it on a 2000 vw jetta cable throttle with out that on board screen with a aeg 8v motor???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (ghettojay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghettojay* »_how do you do it on a 2000 vw jetta cable throttle with out that on board screen with a aeg 8v motor???


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Procedure for performing a Throttle Body Alignment on Cable-Throttle Cars:
These are cars with a physical cable between the accelerator and the throttle, but WITHOUT an ISV. Some examples of such cars would be '97-99 Audi A4/VW Passat 1.8T.
Turn the key on but do not start the car.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 098
[Go!]
[Switch to basic settings]
Once you do this you will see the top right display say ADP RUN. The TB adaptation is being done as soon as you switch to basic settings. You will see the values change and hear the TB cycle for the first few seconds then it will stop. Leave it in Basic Settings for about 30 seconds.
Click the [Switch to Meas. Blocks] button and you're all set.
Be sure not to touch the accelerator and make sure the engine is NOT running when you do this!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dollso (Nov 2, 2007)

just thought I'd check before I did this, I had the Inj unit cleaned and the throttle valve positioner (V60) with idling switch replaced on my 1995 Golf 1.8i Driver ADZ, would I be right in thinking I would use the 1st method and go with group 00 or 01?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (dollso)*

Please post a complete AutoScan. Does this car use an Idle Stabilization Valve (ISV)?


----------



## dollso (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

will do another scan on Thursday and post it up, car is Cable-Throttle and does not have an ISV. tried to do the throttle body alignment the other day but Group 098 and 060 do not exist, just seems to be group 000 and 001 nether of which had the ADP RUN bit. Car might be too old?
thanks or the reply











_Modified by dollso at 4:59 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## corradojm (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment ([email protected])*

i have a 2000 vr6 gti i disconected the batt. when i put it back the car starts but kill after a second, i check every single fuse n all is fine try a snap on modis n it could not communicate with the ecu but i know no power wires where cross or anything but to disconect n reconect battery could this b a tba problem what tool do i need to by to correct it n can i get that from u since i see various in ebay but much rather buy it from someone that is a vw expert pls let me know how to fix it n if i can buy the tool from u my email is [email protected] if u thinks i have another problems pls let me know


----------



## corradojm (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: How-To: Throttle Body Alignment (corradojm)*

i was hoping to hear from somebody but here is my update still not repair my snaop on modis cannot conect to it it just gives me a no conection probrem some friends from a vw dealer told me to to a procedure with the gas pedal to realing the tb but no luck the thing that worries me the most is why i have no comunication with the snap on but pls if anyone has encounter this problem n found a solucion let me know many thanks


----------



## Vandy99 (Sep 28, 2010)

I got a 99 mk4 2.0 aeg motor code. Will I need a tba?


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

I tryed to adapt my odb2 vr6 throttle body but i stay getting error. There was a fault code in mine for vehicle speed sensor but i cleared it and replaced the sensor. The vag com said my car is meeting the requirements but i keep getting an error. The throttle body does move when i turn the key, and the car runs good but it idles funny. Seems like the throttle body doesn't know where to set idle.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Vandy99 said:


> I got a 99 mk4 2.0 aeg motor code. Will I need a tba?


Yes, that is a DBC engine so you would use the 098 procedure: Throttle Body Alignment (TBA)



hares1370 said:


> I tryed to adapt my odb2 vr6 throttle body but i stay getting error. There was a fault code in mine for vehicle speed sensor but i cleared it and replaced the sensor. The vag com said my car is meeting the requirements but i keep getting an error. The throttle body does move when i turn the key, and the car runs good but it idles funny. Seems like the throttle body doesn't know where to set idle.


If 098 says Error, or Not Available you should have a fault code and the TB is not able to be calibrated. This can happen for several reasons, including the T cable is over adjusted, vehicle voltage is too low, the TB is dirty or faulty, the Ecm is faulty or the wiring is damaged.

Please post the Auto-Scan from this vehicle.


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

ok ill try and remove the cable then try to adapt it. i remember having to adjust it because it idled high


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes, that is a DBC engine so you would use the 098 procedure: Throttle Body Alignment (TBA)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friday,22,October,2010,17:04:09:49189
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 (x64)
Data version: 20100831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259.lbl
Part No: 021 906 259 K
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V04 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 1D2CCF98BDC3

5 Faults Found:
16509 - Coolant Temperature Too Low for Closed Loop Fuel Control 
P0125 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16885 - Vehicle Speed Sensor: Implausible Signal 
P0501 - 35-00 - - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16689 - Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected 
P0305 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16686 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6N0-909-60x-VW2.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 603 D
Component: AIRBAG VW2 V00 
Coding: 00068
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 337809202B47

2 Faults Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jinjur (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Total noob question but found this thread after an uber search.

Have a wee 1997 Audi a3 1.6 petrol that is now idling at 2000 rpm after I cleaned the throttle body with carb cleaner. I don't see an iacv on this model.

Would the above process have to be carried out after such a simple clean and is this high idle a likely symptom?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

That depends on the use of the mentioned Idle Stabilization Valve (ISV) -or- Throttle Body that's controlled by the Ecm. We didn't get the A3 until the newer 8P body and the 1.6 wasn't available in the US on the other (similar) models.

Can you post the engine code?


----------



## Jinjur (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Dana,

I will indeed when I get it, had to call it a day yesterday so they are driving the car with the higher idle for now.

I had a good look for an ISV and couldnt see one on the TB housing, just the wire controlled butterfly part and a big plastic housing on the opposite side. 

When i was playing with the throttle and looking at the tb to see what was going on, i could feel it being pulled/clicked or moved by something, thats what led me here.

Looking at wikipedia, its the following but ill get the exact code tonight. 

1.6 8v 
1,595 cc (97 cu in) 
AEH/AKL/APF 
101 PS (74 kW; 100 hp) @5600 rpm 
145 N·m (107 lb·ft) @3800 rpm 
1996–2000 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Jinjur (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey,

Ok, tried to connect it to VAG-COM tonight but it wouldnt connect at all. I just wanted to even check for error codes for a start.

The car is an 8L Audi A3, still dont know the engine code.

I also took a few pictures to see if it helps to identify the engine but i see we cant upload them here, not too sure where to find the engine code as it isnt on the vehicle document. 

Where would i find the engine code of the car?

ANy thoughts on not being able to connect?


Regards
Andy


----------



## Jinjur (Jan 16, 2011)

Okey dokey.

Engine code is AEH010284


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

As per the repair manual this Ecm (Simos vendor) supports the TBA in group 098 as shown on the Wiki page for DBC engines.

Cable-Throttle Engines 

What are the details about the VCDS system you're using? The Interface model (i.e. KEY-USB), VCDS software version and PC details would be helpful.

Do any other installed control modules communicate with VCDS as listed here: Audi A3/S3 (8L) ?


----------



## Jinjur (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Dana,

Ok, so in theory this wee car should work.

Its the basic connection thats not working, it just wont connect at all. Any time i try, the wee window in the top left babbles about baud rates etc etc.

Not sure about versions Dana, its a skanky looking connector tbh.....in fact the USB connector is rusty 

Most certainly does not look like the £200 ones on your site, its transparent blue etc.

Regarding the software, I think its 4.09.

Its OOOOOOOOOOOLD but surely should do the job.

Thanks
A


----------



## sdbiddle (Feb 5, 2011)

*Need some assistance with throttle body alignment*

I have a 2000 VW Jetta, 2.0 NON TD. I was just getting ready to spend the money to replace the throttle body but then I came across this forum. How do I know which adjustment to use and how do i do it?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

sdbiddle said:


> I have a 2000 VW Jetta, 2.0 NON TD. I was just getting ready to spend the money to replace the throttle body but then I came across this forum. How do I know which adjustment to use and how do i do it?


If this is a US/Canadian 2000 Jetta 2.0L AEG engine code you would use the Cable-Throttle Engines  procedure.

If you aren't sure, post the complete Auto-Scan and we'll see what's installed.


----------



## DG370 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi, i have a 1997 VW Vento, 2.0 petrol AGG engine.

What blocks do i need to perform TBA?

Thanks


----------



## weelepricon (Jan 20, 2012)

*Old Thread*

Hi, I've been looking at your post about realligning the Throttle body (I changed my battery and it seems to have thrown out the allignment) 
Your post explained everything, except what tool I should use to do the job. what scan tool would you recommend? I don't have one, and would like to buy one, but I don't want to get one that won't work. Thanks


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

How about the company which sponsors this forum? That's the company that Dana works for, and the company which created with site in the link that you thanked Dana for posting. That company makes a tool.... 

-Uwe-


----------



## gearheadcoco (Oct 31, 2012)

*what if it is electronic throttle body on a 03 jetta 1.8t*

I cannot manage to reset the throttle position even after the pedal was changed and removed the throttlebody and freed up the spring to close the throttle. should i just buy a brand new throttlebody or change the parts from an audi throttlebody i have? could it be the computer, because before i got the car the kid put an aftermarket exhaust on it and he ended up changing the front 02 sensor.


----------



## khubbard1.8T (Sep 8, 2012)

So here is the $ 64,000 question. How do we keep our cars running nicely like we had just done a TBA without constantly having to do a TBA?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

RTFB or find a professional.

64K will get you some good service.


----------



## supercook2 (Mar 27, 2013)

*i call bull****tt*

Ive removed, cleaned and reinstallel mk4 2.0 2002 jetta throttle body and ecm,and tcm with no adaptation post cleaning and the car ran fine I did disconnect battery prior to cleaning throttle body and ecm and tcm with electrical contact cleaner ....so vagcom not nessasary!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

That I can tell you is a completely ignorant and incorrect *ass*umption.

RTFB says you need a scanner to ADP the TV anytime it is replaced or the battery is disconnected.

When your trans grenades prematurely for poor learned angles or kick down.
Please sir you come on back now ya hear?
Post your scan later when you finally capitulate.

Happy trails!:heart:


----------



## soultwist (Jun 9, 2014)

*tba*



> Hi,
> 
> As per the repair manual this Ecm (Simos vendor) supports the TBA in group 098 as shown on the Wiki page for DBC engines.
> 
> ...


Hi. I don't know if this thread is still active but i'll give it a try.
I have just bought an audi a3 that seems to have throttle problems so I figured a tba should do the trick. I'm using a friends vcds which should be 4.09 registered on a win xp laptop. When we try to do a tba as per the instructions on channel 098 we get "bin. bit" in the two last boxes and nothing happened. What does this mean? Are we doing something wrong or is the tb busted?


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

If you post your Autoscan that'll tell what modules you have, their current settings, and if there's any fault codes stored


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

I posted this over on the 2.8 12 v forum but figured would ask here as well.

I have a VAG-COM and performed the steps for the TBA. All went well. Problem is, it doesn't seem to take hold. Every damn time I turn the key to the accessory position, I can hear the throttle body doing its little dance and performing an adaption which I don't think is normal. Anyone have any ideas as to why this is happening? Vehicle is a 98 GTI Vr6 by the way.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

If you post your Autoscan that'll tell what modules you have, their current settings, and if there's any fault codes stored


----------



## BlackHeart14 (May 7, 2015)

*Neither 098 nor 060 works.*

Noob here...proh'lems galore. '97 A6 2.8 stammers and shakes - particularly bad when placed in gear. Battery has been disconnected/reconnected. Throttle body has been off. Was trying to perform a TBA - to no avail. 

Address 01: Engine Labels: 8D0-906-266.lbl
Part No: 8D0 906 266 B
Component: 2,8l V6/2V MPI OBD2 D03 
Coding: 10242
Shop #: WSC 02324 
VCID: 2B5542C8D90E5279EBD-5140

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: None
Part No: 4A0 927 156 AL
VCID: 70EF95A430A871A19EF-4A22

2 Faults Found:
00296 - Kick-Down Switch (F8) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00526 - Brake Light Switch (F) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4D0-907-379-ABS.lbl
Part No: 4D0 907 379 L
Component: ABS/EDS BOSCH 5 4171 
Shop #: BB 34171 
VCID: 377D6EB81546E6999F5-FFFF

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4A0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 4A0 820 043 K
Component: Klima-Vollautomat D05 
Coding: 00162
Shop #: WSC 02324 
VCID: 2149A0E0ABC28829411-257A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8A0-959-655.lbl
Part No: 8A0 959 655 D
Component: Airbag V AUDI D01 
Coding: 00127
Shop #: WSC 02324 
VCID: 346759B404300D81BA7-5210

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4Ax-919-03x-17.lbl
Part No: 4A1 919 035 CN
Component: C4-KOMBIINSTRUMENT D30 
Coding: 00262
Shop #: WSC 06412 
VCID: 72EB9FAC3EA443B168B-1DEA

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8LO 862 257 B
Component: CV-Pump,Alarm, RC 
Coding: 12172
Shop #: WSC 65535 
VCID: 53A53A28A1FE2AB983D-4ECE

16 Faults Found:
01367 - Central Locking Pump Run Time Exceeded (Likely Leak) 
35-00 - - 
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-00 - - 
01372 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Rear Passenger Side 
35-00 - - 
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - - 
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 
01369 - Alarm triggered by Hood Switch 
35-00 - - 
01368 - Alarm triggered by Luggage Compartment Switch 
35-00 - - 
01373 - Alarm triggered by Radio Ground Contact 
35-00 - - 
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal 
35-00 - - 
01361 - Switch for Anti-Theft Alarm; Close 
29-00 - Short to Ground
01360 - Switch for Anti-Theft Alarm; Open 
29-00 - Short to Ground
01362 - Close Switch for Tailgate/Trunk (F124) 
29-00 - Short to Ground
01363 - Switch for Central Locking; Driver's Door (F59) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
01364 - Switch for Central Locking; Passenger Door (F114) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
01365 - Lock/Unlock Switch; Interior 
29-00 - Short to Ground
01365 - Lock/Unlock Switch; Interior 
28-00 - Short to Plus

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:00)--------------------------


----------

